# Canon EOS 20D Auto ISO feature?



## CaptainClick (Aug 10, 2012)

Just as asked. Does the Canon 20D have an auto ISO feature in P/Tv/Av/M mode and how do I set it to it?
I know it goes from 100-400 in basic. I have fiddled with it in P but can't get it to go to auto mode.
Thanks.


----------



## zcar21 (Aug 10, 2012)

It doesn't have that feature in creative mode. You need a 40d to be able to use it in auto iso.


----------

